# BMW Motorrad already outperforms previous year's sales figures as of November.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Munich.* BMW Motorrad sold 8.8% more vehicles in November than in the corresponding month of the previous year, thereby once again achieving an all-time November high. 7,342 vehicles (previous year: 6,749 units) were supplied to customers worldwide. As of November, vehicle supplies total 108,872 motorcycles and maxi scooters (previous year: 100,289 units). This puts BMW Motorrad ahead of its sales figure for the previous year by more than 2,500 vehicles, and there is still one month of the year remaining.

Heiner Faust, BMW Motorrad Head of Sales and Marketing: "We have surpassed our sales figure for the previous year one month before the end of the year, supplying more than 108,000 vehicles to our customers worldwide. This excellent result has been made possible by healthy sales in the USA and Asia and - despite difficult market conditions - in the European markets, too.

The level of incoming orders in November was significantly higher than that of the previous year. New BMW Motorrad products presented by us a few weeks ago at the EICMA are already in popular demand. We have expanded our product portfolio with two new products in the roadster segment, the BMW R nineT and the S 1000 R. The successors to the volume models R 1200 RT and R 1200 GS Adventure will also go on the market next spring. As does the new BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive with six-cylinder power and highly impressive specification.

We also enter the market for single-track electromobility next year with the innovative maxi scooter BMW C evolution.

Demand for the water-cooled BMW R 1200 GS remains at a pleasingly high level. We have already sold over 25,000 of them to customers worldwide as of November."


----------

